# GL of Kazakhstan



## Ressam (Jul 19, 2016)

Greetings, Dear Gentlemen!
Mr.Glen!
If possible& not difficult, could You, please tell: do these guys have UGLE recognition or they're considered clandestine?
Thank You!

Website:
freemasonry.kz/index.php/en/


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 20, 2016)

Why dont u check urself?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello, Mr.Madsen!
Where?
Actually, these guys are affiliated with legitimate Russian Freemasons, who are recognized by UGLE.
I just, simply, wondered -- does GLofKazakhstan has UGLE recognition as "Grand Lodge" status?
Thanks!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 20, 2016)

So check.  U obviously have internet....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2016)

I do not show that I have received notice of such a Grand Lodge.  Russia only consecrated a lodge there in September 2015.


----------



## Ressam (Jul 21, 2016)

Mr.Glen,
Many thanks for your answers!
Can I just clarify:
Does this Lodge has UGLE recognition, or not?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.Glen,
> Many thanks for your answers!
> Can I just clarify:
> Does this Lodge has UGLE recognition, or not?


Recognition does not occur between a foreign Grand Lodge and an individual lodge.  Recognition it's a process between foreign grand lodges. Assuming we are speaking of the same lodge, it was chartered by the GL of Russia, a regular GL.  You may review the UGLE website for whom they recognize.


----------



## Ressam (Jul 21, 2016)

What is "individual lodge"?
Shortly -- are they legitimate or clandestine?
Thank You!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 21, 2016)

He means that GLs recognize other GLs.  IF a lodge is a member of a GL recognized by another GL then that other GL recognizes all members of that GL. example...UGLE recognizes the GL of Scotland.  Therefore all member(read individual) lodges of the GLoScotland are recognised by the UGLE.  The UGLE or any GL arent going to say "hey GL of Mars we are gonna recognize you, but were not gonna recognize XX lodge cause we dont like the fact that they have a Saturtarian as their master"  

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Ressam said:


> What is "individual lodge"?



Grand Lodge is a peak body with individual lodges working under it.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> He means that GLs recognize other GLs.  IF a lodge is a member of a GL recognized by another GL then that other GL recognizes all members of that GL. example...UGLE recognizes the GL of Scotland.  Therefore all member(read individual) lodges of the GLoScotland are recognised by the UGLE.  The UGLE or any GL arent going to say "hey GL of Mars we are gonna recognize you, but were not gonna recognize XX lodge cause we dont like the fact that they have a Saturtarian as their master"
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Its all the fault of the Satutarians, you know, and I'm tired of their shenanigans.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Its all the fault of the Satutarians, you know, and I'm tired of their shenanigans.


Lol. Those dam lizard men


----------



## Ressam (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, Honorable Gentlemen, although I've not heard clear answer.
P.S. But what really makes me bein' shocked is: how such clever guys -- Freemasons, are denying existance of Extraterrestrial Civilizations!
How can you think that -- all these Stars in the Universe are -- "created only for us, humans"! Funny.
It's obvious that -- if they are Shining, it's not "meaningless"!
It's definitely for someone! For orbiting planets! For creations.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Greetings, Dear Gentlemen!
> Mr.Glen!
> If possible& not difficult, could You, please tell: do these guys have UGLE recognition or they're considered clandestine?
> Thank You!
> ...


There is no Grand Lodge of Kazakhstan on the UGLE's list of recognised Grand Lodges.


----------



## Ressam (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the answer, Mr.Mike.
Then -- what status this Lodge has?
What requirements needed to establish Grand Lodge?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 23, 2016)

Ressam....GOOGLE DUDE!  The answers are out there.  All if your questions can be amswered woth google....except ur crap about aliens and stuff

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 23, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Thanks for the answer, Mr.Mike.
> Then -- what status this Lodge has?
> What requirements needed to establish Grand Lodge?


I answered your first question above: assuming we are speaking of the same lodge, it was established by the GL of Russia, a regular GL.
The standards for recognition are found here:http://www.recognitioncommission.org/publish/2004/06/10/the-standards-of-recognition/


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 24, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Thanks for the answer, Mr.Mike.
> Then -- what status this Lodge has?
> What requirements needed to establish Grand Lodge?


Your question is misplaced! 
It has no status with regard to my Grand Lodge (UGLE) until such time that it applies to it for recognition. The Grand Officers of that Grand Lodge will be aware of what they have to do to gain recognition from other Grand Lodges so your next question must be directed to them not a discussion forum in America.


----------



## Roger Haynes (Feb 16, 2017)

Poor Ressam,

You are asking a simple question and not receiving a simple answer.

I might be traveling to Almaty this summer so I searched and found an English speaking lodge there under the Grand Lodge of Russia. 

Simple answer, YES REGULAR.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 16, 2017)

Roger Haynes said:


> Poor Ressam,
> 
> You are asking a simple question and not receiving a simple answer.
> 
> ...




Just becuse they are regular dont mean that they are recognized. Its two different things.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Just becuse they are regular dont mean that they are recognized. Its two different things.


Indeed.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 16, 2017)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 16, 2017)

Roger Haynes said:


> Poor Ressam,
> 
> You are asking a simple question and not receiving a simple answer.
> 
> ...



He has actually asked many questions which have been answered correctly according to established Masonic protocols. 

However, I notice that you appear to have recommended him to use some kind of Google search but you neglect to share the answer you received from your Grand Secretary's office when you enquired about regular and recognised Lodges (also a well known protocol amongst regular Freemasons) that you plan to visit on a future trip?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2017)

Roger Haynes said:


> Poor Ressam,
> 
> You are asking a simple question and not receiving a simple answer.
> 
> ...



Hi Roger, you come very late to this party... Ressam (not a freemason) exhausted quite a few participants of the forum. Several thought he was trolling. English was his second language, but after long participations and explanations, he should have understood terms like regular and recognized and should have been well aware on how to check if the GL was UGLE recognized...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Its all the fault of the Satutarians, you know, and I'm tired of their shenanigans.





Bloke said:


> Those dam lizard men


LOL!!!!! Hadn't seen this post!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Several thought he was trolling.


This was my take. I think that he was just trying to rattle cages.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2017)

In Ressam defense, Turkey has blocked a lot of what we consider normal internet access. Who knows what they've blocked now. They block FB sometimes, YouTube etc.


----------

